# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Рейтинг браузеров. Каким браузером Вы пользуетесь?

## Макcим

Голосуем  :Wink: 



add { предыдущий опрос  - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2034 }

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Я бы разделил варианты. Всё таки - ФФ и Нетскейп тот же - разные вещи.

----------


## borka

Результаты опроса: Каким браузером Вы пользуетесь? 

Internet Explorer и другие на движке Trident    4 40.00% 
Mozilla Firefox и другие на движке Gecko    6 60.00%
Opera и другие модификации браузера 
(Opera 9 - NashaLife Edition, Opera AC)    3 30.00% 

В сумме уже 130% получается.  :Smiley:  Что будет дальше...

----------


## anton_dr

Это абсолютно логично. Если учесть, что можно выбрать больше одного ответа.

----------


## borka

> Это абсолютно логично. Если учесть, что можно выбрать больше одного ответа.


Это абсолютно нелогично.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Это абсолютно нелогично.


Почему? Если каждый имеет более, чем один голос, то сумма голосов будет всегда больше, чем количество голосовавших. Или у Вас другой учебник арифметики?  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

Я вот тут подумал, кто-нибудь пробовал Konqueror на винду ставить? Его портировали, но для установки потребуется, хы, развести у себя весь пингвинячий зоопарк.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Я вот тут подумал, кто-нибудь пробовал Konqueror на винду ставить?


А на зачем? ИМО Konqueror проигрывает Лисичке по многим пунктам. И потом - под Виндой уже есть замечательный браузер - Internet Explorer называется... Или не слышал о таком?  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> А на зачем?


надо же его пощупать, ну и спортивный интерес не в последнюю очередь.

----------


## borka

> Почему? Если каждый имеет более, чем один голос, то сумма голосов будет всегда больше, чем количество голосовавших. Или у Вас другой учебник арифметики?


У меня другое представление о процентах. Это как получается - 60% пользуются одним браузером, 40% - другим и еще 30% третьим? Голосовало 100%, а результат 130%?

----------


## anton_dr

Да. Вот смотри. Опрос. Каким телефоном вы пользуетесь. Проголосовало 2 человека. У одного человека - 2 разных телефона. Естественно, он поставит галочку на 2 позиции. И выходит, что у 50% из проголосовавших - одна марка, ещё у 50% другая, и ещё у 50 - третья. Никто не говорит, что в сумме они должны дать 100%. Зднесь следует понимать не математические проценты,  а количественные.

----------


## borka

> Никто не говорит, что в сумме они должны дать 100%. Зднесь следует понимать не математические проценты,  а количественные.


Ну вот потому логики и не вижу.

ЗЫЖ Я не спорю, просто не вижу логики.  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

> Я бы разделил варианты. Всё таки - ФФ и Нетскейп тот же - разные вещи.


Оба на одном движке.

----------


## anton_dr

И? Опрос не "какой движок пользуете", а "какой браузер". Чувствуешь разницу?

----------


## Макcим

"Движок" звучит слишком сложно. А браузеров их масса, я и без опроса скажу, что большинство пользуется IE не считая аванты, макстоны что по сути одно и тоже.

----------


## Rene-gad

> У меня другое представление о процентах.


Складывать проценты - это все равно, что складывать яблоки с грушами  :Wink: 
Тут мы имеем дело с хорошим примером дле изучающих Буллеву алгебру  и теорию множеств.

----------


## rubin

Для всего - Opera последней версии, для обновлений Windows через центр обновления приходится IE... для работы с WebMoney так же требуется IE, использую его

----------


## borka

> Складывать проценты - это все равно, что складывать яблоки с грушами


Мне даже страшно представить, что будет, если *делить* проценты.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Кроме того, интерпретировать результаты (которые в процентах) придется так или иначе.  :Wink:  




> Тут мы имеем дело с хорошим примером дле изучающих Буллеву алгебру  и теорию множеств.


Спасибо, Булеву алгебру еще помню, а теорию множеств ужЕ забыл, даже если и знал.  :Smiley:  К счастью, с процентами это никак не связано.

----------


## maXmo

> И? Опрос не "какой движок пользуете", а "какой браузер". Чувствуешь разницу?


так можно и версии начать сравнивать. Я думаю, опрос что надо, интересные результаты.

----------


## Макcим

> так можно и версии начать сравнивать. Я думаю, опрос что надо, интересные результаты.


Так может этот опрос не переделывать? Для более точных подсчетов есть статистика http://www.liveinternet.ru/stat/viru.../browsers.html

----------


## fotorama

IE7 и OPERA

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Толик

Maxthon 2

----------


## Burbulator

обычно на всяких сайтах по безопасности рекомендуют, грубо говоря, пользоваться всем чем угодно, но не IE. 
А тут получается почти треть использует IE. Интересно  :Smiley:

----------


## psw

> обычно на всяких сайтах по безопасности рекомендуют, грубо говоря, пользоваться всем чем угодно, но не IE. 
> А тут получается почти треть использует IE.


А куда денешься для некоторых сайтов? Например, Веб-интерфейс к Exchange выглядит по разному в IE и FF. Я могу заставить FF представляться как IE, но он скрипты обрабатывает по другому. Или, например, у меня не работает в FF доступ к Skypoint.

----------


## Макcим

> обычно на всяких сайтах по безопасности рекомендуют, грубо говоря, пользоваться всем чем угодно, но не IE. 
> А тут получается почти треть использует IE. Интересно


Эта самая треть использует другую защиту, там всё равно каким браузером пользоваться.

----------


## Exxx

> А тут получается почти треть использует IE. Интересно


Заметьте, из тех кто пользуется IE, больше половины пользуется и каким-либо другим браузером.

----------


## Толик

> из тех кто пользуется IE, больше половины пользуется и каким-либо другим браузером.


web-дизайнеры :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

веб-дизайнеры не используют свои браузеры, во всяком случае не по прямому назначению – только чтобы посмотреть, как оно выглядит.

----------


## Surfer

Пробую Firefox 4, для альфы совсем неплох =)

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-чаще браузерами на движке Gecko, в основном это Mozilla Firefox, иногда Netscape Navigator(практически братья-близнецы), но у этих вобщем-то не плохих браузеров есть один существенный недостаток, постепенно они превращаются в настоящих тяжеловесных монстров (особенно, если пользовать предлагаемый для них арсенал плагинов) и поэтому не на всякой машине удаётся комфортно с ними работать... в таких случаях приходит на выручку Opera.

P.S. иногда просто диву даёшься, насколько всё-таки "разными" бывают браузеры построенные на одном и том же движке... в качестве примера, ну хотя бы взять TheWorld Browser 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

-для тех кто не в курсе... за внешней лёгкостью в TheWorld Browser скрывается Microsoft Internet Explorer собственной персоной(причем, заметьте, далеко не "семёрка") со всеми его "плюсами" и "минусами"

*Добавлено через 16 минут*

-а бывают и такие: http://ubrowser.com/  ...если производительность вашего ПК позволит, то этот 3D-браузер на движке Gecko позволит получить некоторое разнообразие при интернет сёрфинге  :Smiley:

----------


## Вит35

Ну, а каким браузером пользоватся лучше всего?

----------


## pig

Каждый выбирает для себя (c) Юрий Левитанский

----------


## psw

Сравнение производительности некоторых браузеров (2 Оперы, 2 FF, 2 IE и Сафари; на английском) http://cybernetnews.com/2008/03/26/c...ns/#more-11594

----------


## Гриша

Я пользуюсь FF+NoScript,просто проще и безопасней пока не придумали.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Сравнение производительности некоторых браузеров (2 Оперы, 2 FF, 2 IE и Сафари; на английском) http://cybernetnews.com/2008/03/26/c...ns/#more-11594


-ну, и что же из этого следует?.. только то, что давно и так известно, Опера - самый шустрый и самый легковесный браузер  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
-но, увы не всех он устраивает своей эргономикой  :Wink:

----------


## strawser

> - своей эргономикой


Мо-моему мнению, эргономика Оперы это один из самых главных плюсов по-сравнению с конкурентами. Больше всего нравится управление 
табами.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-а чем хуже это реализовано у Mozilla Firefox?.. и вообще, IMHO, всё чем вполне заслуженно гордится Opera может быть абсолютно реализовано и в Firefox посредством плагинов(дополнений), которыми легко можно манипулировать на уровне пользователя, через Меню Инструменты > Дополнения, чего не скажешь об Opera...

----------


## DVi

Я сегодня скачал Сафари под Виндовс.
Забавный браузер.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-не кажется он Вам слишком тяжёлым и неповоротливым?.. у меня на относительно слабых машинах, так просто, оказался неподъёмным.

----------


## senyak

Та там че то напихали... Я использую простую Оперу. Скорей это просто привычка. FF не использую только потому, что он не умеет докачивать после закрытия браузера

----------


## StuPPvir

IE7 и OPERA

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## 1205

Сейчас FireFox 3. До этого пару месяцев пользовался FF2. А до него всегда пользовался только IE (6 и 7). Скоро возможно буду переходить на оперу 9.50

----------


## mkl

Green Browser (движок IE). Плюсы обычные - жесты, отключение графики/скриптов, быстрое переключение прокси, весьма удобные горячие кнопки, а главное, живет на системных ресурсах в отличие от оперы, у которой всё свое.
На флешке вообще сидит его дальний предок iTree. Еще с 98-х машинок. Тот даже установки не требует  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

> Та там че то напихали... Я использую простую Оперу. Скорей это просто привычка. FF не использую только потому, что он не умеет докачивать после закрытия браузера


Хе) Поставь в него DownloadStatusBar и отметь галочкой "Автоматически продолжать загрузку.. после закрытия окна брайзера".

----------


## Белый Сокол

Использую Opera 9.50 - правда есть недочеты, но по сравнению с версией 9.27 стала значительно шустрее.

----------


## senyak

А я поставил Мазилу и доволен. Как-то больше понравилась чем 9.5

----------


## severny

Перелез на OperaTor. Удобно, portable, если нужна анонимность, то можно таскать ее с собой (анонимность).  :Smiley:

----------


## KillerMike

Однозначно Опера!Уже давно Оперой пользуюсь,очень удобная и шустрая прога!

----------


## Ivaemon

Долгое время сидел на Опере. Недавно поставил Лиса 2-го. Пока доволен. Куча дополнений и возможностей по тонкой настройке параметров безопасности, каких нет в Опере. Но Опера однозначно быстрее, это, наверное, её единственное ощутимое преимущество.

----------


## XP user

> Недавно поставил Лиса 2-го. Пока доволен. Куча дополнений и возможностей по тонкой настройке параметров безопасности, каких нет в Опере.


Не переусердствуйте с дополнениями:
1) Они могут значительно замедлить работу Firefox
2) Они могут открывать новые дыры

Paul

----------


## Вячеслав12

Опера рулит, судя по опросу... Думаю, это лучший браузер в целом по всем параметрам...

----------


## Evgueny

Я уж и не помню када пользовался Експлорером

----------


## Matias

Использую Файрфокс и IE (только для тех сайтов, которые некорректно отображаются в ФФ).

----------


## avirarus

Однозначно ЛИСА!

----------


## Snejoker

Opera, думаю надо попробовать Firefox

----------


## Wiesel

Дома - ИЕ 7.0. Систему ставил уже давно, так что ИЕ уже гремит всеми болтами и частенько рассыпается в прах. Пользуюсь исключительно в силу привычки.

А на работе - лиса 3я. Видимо, самой работой однажды было заниматься в облом, потому что каким-то образом я умудрился настроить ФФ так, как не получается сделать дома... Дополнения в рабочей Лисе: NoScript, Dr.Web Link Checker и ImgLikeOpera. Последнее актуально из-за дорогого трафика (а грузить антиспам-коды иногда надо)

И все же не могу с ностальгией не вспомнить Netscape Navigator 4.7*. Ничего выдающегося, но когда-то в NT 4.0 и 98й винде очень нравился

----------


## Salawwat

И дома и на работе - IE, и там и там - восьмые. Кроме Эксплорера когда-то был Нетскейп  :Smiley: )))

----------


## Wiesel

Фсе. Заныкал ИЕ подальше, пользуюсь только лисой. До сих пор останавливали только мелочи, вроде отсутствия парочки поисковых плагинов. Но метод копи-паста в сочетании с методом научного тыка помогает научиться всему. Даже писать поисковые плагины для лисы.  :Smiley: 

Правда обновляется винда все равно с использованием ИЕ...

----------


## PavelP

Opera 10b2 и Google Chrome...

----------


## KosMos_pv

IE 8 и опера

----------


## Никита

Мозила.К нему расширений туева хуча :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## 1776

Opera 10

----------


## Alexey R

Для поиска информации в сети - Internet Explorer 6.
Для общения на форуме - оперой.

----------


## Nvidia

Есть в Виндах ИЕ,но для собственного обзора использую Мазиллу версии 3.5...
А вот движки... никогда не задумывалась,какой браузер на каком движке.. НО МАзилла - однозначно...

----------


## tmvs

Оперой, Хромом и извращением - Яндекс.Браузером.

----------


## servicebel

Opera и другие модификации браузера (Opera 9 - NashaLife Edition, Opera AC)

----------


## Макcим

> Оперой, Хромом и извращением - Яндекс.Браузером.


Месье знает толк в извращениях  :Smiley:

----------

